# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Σταθερός Η/Υ] 1156

## Tasos44

Καλημέρα έχω τήν μητρική της MSI Trinergy big bang (ms7580) άλλαξα τόν επεξεργαστή αλλά ο υπολογιστής δέν άνοιγε μετά από πολλα άναψε σβήσε άνοιξε βρήκε τον  i7-870 και μόλις έκανε επανεκκίνηση πάλι δεν άνοιγε το πηγα σέ ένα φίλο που ασχολείται με υπολογιστές μέτρησα μέ πολυμετρο τάσεις όλα καλά τό βάλαμε και σέ PSU tester όλα καλά και εκεί τό τροφοδοτικο, δοκίμασα και με άλλο για καλό και κακό τίποτα παλι τα ίδια, δοκίμασα και μνήμες παλι τίποτα, μετά κοίταξε ο φίλος τό σοκετ γιατί κάτι δεν του κάθονταν καλά μέ μεγεθυντικό φακό και βρήκε μέσα θερμοπαστα από τον i5-660 που είχα από τό 2011 και τό κατάλαβα γιατί τότε είχα βάλει μια χρυσή παστα βέβαια σέ κάποια στιγμή μου έκανε τα ίδια όπως και τώρα αλλά μετά από λίγες ώρες δουλευε μέχρι τελευταία που τόν άλλαξα καί έλεγα ότι είναι τροφοδοτικο και κάποια στιγμή θά τό αλλαζα. Τώρα τι μπορώ να κάνω πως καθαρίζει τό σοκετ μπορώ μόνος; Ο φίλος μου είπε μόνο σέ ηλεκτρονικό άν τό παω συμφέρει από οικονομική άποψη ή να ψάξω να βρω καμία μητρική μέ 1156;

----------

